# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  الدراما السورية فيرمضان 2009

## أميرة قوس النصر

أهلاً و سهلاً بكم ... 



أقدم في هذا الموضوع آخر أخبار و التفاصيل 

المتعلقة بالدراما السورية لرمضان القادم ( موسم 09 )

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المسلسلات التراثيـــــــــــة 




باب الحارة 4


تأليف : كمال مرة - إخراج : بسام الملا - انتاج : mbc
بطولة : صباح جزائري، وفيق الزعيم، جومانة مراد، وفاء موصلي، ميلاد يوسف، حسن دكاك
القنوات العارضة : mbc، المتوسط، المنار، نسمة، سورية الأولى



















الشام العدية ( بيت جدي 2 )


تأليف : مروان قاووق - اخراج : اياد النحاس - انتاج : Golden Line
بطولة : سامر المصري، سليم كلاس، صالح الحايك، صباح الجزائري
طلحت حمدي، علاء قاسم، سحر فوزي، انطوانيت نجيب، مجد نعيم
فاتن شاهين، امية ملص
القنوات العارضة : المشرق، روتانا خليجية، المنار، الجديد، ديرة، الجماهيرية
الراي، قطر

















أهل الراية 2


تأليف : أحمد حامد - اخراج : سامر البرقاوي - انتاج : سورية الدولية
بطولة : أيمن رضا، كاريس بشار، شكران مرتجى، تاج حيدر، قصي خولي



* تأجيل عرضه لبعد رمضان *



















الحصرم الشامي 3


تأليف : فؤاد حميرة - اخراج : سيف الدين سبيعي - انتاج : Orbit
بطولة : عباس النوري , رفيق السبيعي , فارس الحلو , خالد تاجا
شكران مرتجى, كاريس بشار, قمر خلف, , فادي صبيح
القنوات العارضة : orbit حصرياً

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المسلسلات الاجتماعيــــــة 






الدوامـــــــــة


تأليف : ممدوح عدوان و فواز حداد - إخراج : المثنى صبح - انتاج : 
بطولة : أيمن زيدان، سلوم حداد، منى واصف، باسل خياط، دارين حمزة
يوسف الخال،جهاد الأندري، نضال نجم، زهير عبدالكريم،حسن عويتي، جلال شموط
ناهد الحلبي، قمر خلف، قيس الشيخ نجيب، روجيه صقر
القنوات العارضة : الجديد، الدنيا، المشرق، infinity



















زمن العــــــار


تأليف : حسن سامي يوسف و نجيب نصير - اخراج : رشا شربتجي - انتاج : عاج
بطولة : بسام كوسا، تيم حسن، منى واصف، خالد تاجا، سمر سامي، سلافة معمار
سليم صبري، ثراء دبسي، م*^**^*يم خليل، ديمة بياعة
القنوات العارضة : تلفزيون دبي، شام، أوسكار دراما، سورية الأولى، قطر
سورية دراما

















قــــاع المدينــــة


تأليف : محمد العاص - اخراج : سمير حسين - انتاج : عاج
بطولة : أيمن زيدان، باسم ياخور، أمل عرفة، غسان مسعود، صبا مبارك
نسرين طافش، عبدالمنعم عم*^**^**^**^*، منى واصف، خالد تاجا، أحمد الأحمد
ديمة قندلفت، دينا هارون
القنوات العارضة : شام، LBC، سورية الأولى











شتاء ساخــــــن


تأليف : فؤاد حميرة - إخراج : فراس دهني - انتاج : بانة
بطولة : عباس النوري، سامية الجزائري، باسم ياخور، عبد الرحمن أبو القاسم
جلال شموط، ضحى الدبس، عبد الحكيم قطيفان، رنا أبيض، سحر فوزي، محمد حداقي
جيني إسبر، عاصم حواط
القنوات العارضة : أبو ظبي، سورية دراما، قطر












سحابــــة صيف



تأليف : ايمان سعيد - اخراج : مروان بركات - انتاج : مسار الدولية
بطولة : بسام كوسا، سمر سامي، سلوم حداد، قيس الشيخ نجيب، ديمة قندلفت
ريم علي، محمد قنوع، الممثل العراقي خليل فاضل خليل
القنوات العارضة : المشرق، سورية دراما، infinity












قلبي معكـــــم


تأليف : أمل حنا - اخراج : سامر برقاوي - انتاج : سورية الدولية
بطولة : عباس النوري، سلاف فواخرجي، كاريس بشار
تاج حيدر، م*^**^*يم خليل، نضال سيجري، ندين تحسين بيك
القنوات العارضة : المشرق، infinity











طريق النحــــــل


تأليف : عبد المجيد حيدر، جهاد محمد، رائد الوحش، قيس مصطفى - اخراج : احمد ابراهيم الاحمد - انتاج : طارق زعيتر
بطولة : سلوم حداد، عبد الهادي الصباغ، نادين، نسرين طافش، خالد تاجا
نضال نجم، لورا أبو أسعد، قاسم ملحو، صباح الجزائري، تولاي هارون
خالد القيش، قمر خلف، دينا هارون
القنوات العارضة : المشرق، سورية دراما، الجديد، سورية الفضائية











موعـــــــــود


تأليف : مريم علي و رنا ابراهيم - اخراج : محمد اسماعيل آغا - انتاج : التلفزيون السوري
بطولة : سليم صبري،جيانا عيد، جهاد عبدو، نسرين طافش، مرح جبر
ليليا الأطرش، أمية ملص، كندة حنا
القنوات العارضة : سورية الأولى











آخر أيام الحــــــب


تأليف : هاني السعدي - إخراج : وائل رمضان - انتاج : أوسكار
بطولة : سلاف فواخرجي، ياسر جلال، منى واصف، رفيق سبيعي
عابد فهد، فادي صبيح
القنوات العارضة : الدنيا










قلـــــــوب صغيرة


تأليف : يارا صبري و ريما فليحان - اخراج : عمار رضوان - انتاج : غزل
بطولة : يارا صبري، سلوم حداد، ليلى جبر، كندة حنا، شكران مرتجى
سوزان سكاف، تاج حيدر
القنوات العارضة : المشرق، سورية دراما، infinity، Nile Drama











شو بيبقى من الروايــــــــة


تأليف : اسامة العوابدة و رامي باردة - اخراج : محمد زهير رجب - انتاج : الهاني
بطولة : أسعد فضة، عبد الهادي الصباغ، نبيلة النابلسي، أمل عرفة
إلسي فرنيني، أحمد الزين











على موج البحــــــر


تأليف : الياس الحاج - إخراج : أسعد عيد - انتاج : التلفزيون السوري
بطولة : جومانة مراد، عبد الرحمن آل رشي، طلحت حمدي، عبير شمس الدين
صباح عبيد، زهير رمضان، محمد حداقي، سعد مينا، هبة نور، صفاء رقماني
جيني اسبر، ميلاد يوسف، زهير عبدالكريم











أصوات خافتـــــة


تأليف : سلاف رهونجي، أكرم الغفرة، حسام رنسيسي - اخراج : ايناس حقي - انتاج : orbit
بطولة : أمل عرفة، عبدالمنعم عم*^**^**^**^*، ضحى الدبس، زهير عبدالكريم، جهاد سعد
ندين تحسين بك، حاتم علي كضيف شرف
القنوات العارضة : orbit حصرياً










هدوء نسبـــي


تأليف : خالد خليفة - اخراج : شوقي الماجري - انتاج : art , ايبلا , روتانا خليجية , قطاع الانتاج المصري
بطولة : عابد فهد، فمر خلف، ندين سلامة، نيللي كريم، أميرة فتحي
كريم كوجاك، بيير داغر، محمد علي جمعة، نادرة عمران
القنوات العارضة : روتانا خليجية، نسمة، أوسكار دراما، الفضائية المصرية










تحــــــت المداس


تأليف : مروان قاووق - اخراج : محمد الشيخ نجيب - انتاج : Golden Line
بطولة : عبد الهادي الصباغ، ضحى الدبس، نوار بلبل، صباح الجزائري
منى واصف، أسعد فضة، كاريس بشار، سليم كلاس، وسيم الرحبي
قمر خلف، فادي صبيح، سحر فوزي، قيس الشيخ نجيب
القنوات العارضة : المشرق، شام، ديرة











على قيد الحيـــاة


تأليف : جيهان الجندي - اخراج : رامي حنا - انتاج : orbit
بطولة : قصي خولي، نادين، كاريس بشار، لورا أبو أسعد، عبد الهادي الصباغ
جلال شموط، فاتن شاهين، م*^**^*يم خليل، ناهد حلبي، كندة علوش
ميسون أبو أسعد، محمد حداقي
القنوات العارضة : orbit حصرياَ











عن الخوف و العـــــزلة


تأليف : فادي قوشقجي - اخراج : سيف الدين سبيعي - انتاج : سورية الدولية
بطولة : عبد المنعم عم*^**^**^**^*، رفيق سبيعي، ثناء دبسي، سليم صبري، كاريس بشار
زهير عبد الكريم، نجاح سفكوني، ميسون أبو أسعد، سوسن أرشيد، خالد القيش
كفاح الخوص، كاميليا بطرس
القنوات العارضة : الدنيا (عرض أول)، روتانا خليجية، شام











الحــــرب و السلام


تأليف : حامد المالكي - اخراج : تامر اسحاق - انتاج : سوري - عراقي ،السومرية
بطولة : أيمن رضا، رنا أبيض، إمارات رزق، عبير شمس الدين، جرجس جبارة
محمد خير الجراح، ومن العراق إياد راضي، علاء حسين، هناء محمد، جبار الشرقاوي










صــــراع المــــال


تأليف : رامي الطويل - اخراج : فهد ميري - انتاج : الأيهم
بطولة : بشار اسماعيل، ديمة قندلفت، فايز قزق، ضحى الدبس، رضوان عقيلي
نادين، كندة علوش
القنوات العارضة : سورية دراما










مواسم الخطــــــر


تأليف : فتح الله عمر - اخراج : أسامة شقير - انتاج : الهيئة العامة
بطولة : جيانا عيد، عبد الهادي الصباغ، حسام تحسين بيك، مي سكاف
جيني اسبر، رافي وهبي، بسام لطفي، إمارات رزق، لمى ابراهيم
حسام عيد، فاروق الجمعات
القنوات العارضة : سورية دراما










أهـــــل الغــــــرام 2


تأليف : مجموعة من الكتاب - اخراج : الليث حجو - انتاج : mbc 2008
بطولة : قصي خولي، باسل خياط، ميلاد يوسف، جهاد سعد، يارا صبري
ريم علي، ديمة قندلفت، نادين تحسين بك، م*^**^*يم خليل، إيفلين حسن
نضال سيجري، نضال نجم، رافي وهبة، ليليا الأطرش، أحمد الأحمد، سامر المصري
القنوات العارضة : سورية الفضائية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المسلسلات التاريخيــــــة 






بلقيس

تأليف : رشيد خصاونة - إخراج : باسل الخطيب - انتاج : المركز العربي
بطولة : صبا مبارك، غسان مسعود، أسعد فضة، عبير عيسى، منذر رياحنة
القنوات العارضة : قطر (عرض أول)، تلفزيون دبي، المتوسط

















رجـــــال الحســــم

تأليف : فايز البشير - اخراج : نجدة أنزور - انتاج : الهاني
بطولة : مايا نصري، باسل خياط، منى واصف، أيمن رضا، خالد تاجا
تاج حيدر، م*^**^*يم خليل
القنوات العارضة : أبو ظبي (عرض أول)، شام، سورية الأولى

















سفـــر الحجــــارة

تأليف : هاني السعدي - اخراج : يوسف رزق - انتاج : يوسف رزق
بطولة : وائل رمضان، نادين، نضال سيجري، روعة ياسين، ميلاد يوسف
صفاء رقماني، قاسم ملحو ، سليم كلاس ، فيلدا سمور ، ليلى سمور ، حسام عيد
أمية ملص ، فائق عرق سوسي ، تيسير ادريس ، عبد الفتاح المزين
سليمان رزق، ربى السعدي
القنوات العارضة : سورية دراما










صـــــدق وعــــــده


تأليف : محمد جلال - إخراج : محمد عزيزية - انتاج : سوري - مصري
بطولة : عابد فهد، خالد النبوي، أيمن زيدان، منى واصف، أسعد فضة
باسل خياط، ريم علي، نادية عودة
القنوات العارضة : سورية دراما










آخر أيــــــام غرناطـــــة

تأليف : وليد سيف - اخراج : حاتم علي - انتاج : سورية الدولية
بطولة : جمال سليمان ، عابد فهد، تيم الحسن










الاسبــــــاط

تأليف : محمد اليساري - اخراج : عبدالباري أبو الخير - انتاج : سورية الدولية
بطولة : سامر المصري، سلوم حداد، فتحي الهداوي، محمود سعيد
جهاد سعد، أحمد راتب، فيصل العميري، خالد القيش








أنــــا قلبي دليلـــي

تأليف : مجدي صار - اخراج : محمد زهير رجب - انتاج : اسماعيل كتكت
بطولة : صفاء سلطان، عزت أبوعوف، أحمد راتب، هند عاكف، أحمد فلو*^**^*
القنوات العارضة : روتانا خليجية، ديرة، Nile Life، دريم 2








فنجــــان الــــدم

تأليف : عدنان عودة - اخراج : الليث حجو - انتاج : MBC 2008
بطولة : غسان مسعود، جمال سليمان، قصي خولي، نسرين طافش، عبد المحسن النمر
باسم اخور، عبير شمس الدين
القنوات العارضة : mbc حصرياً

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المسلسلات الكوميديــــــة 





هيك صار معنا

تأليف : عدنان زراعي - إخراج : الليث حجو - انتاج : 
بطولة : باسم ياخور، أيمن رضا، نضال سيجري













مرايا 2009

تأليف : ياسر العظمة - اخراج : مأمون البني - انتاج :
بطولة : ياسر العظمة، نسرين طافش، كاريس بشار، سليم كلاس

* أجل لبعد رمضان *










القبعة السوداء

تأليف : ممدوح قتلان - اخراج : رضوان المحاميد - انتاج : التلفزيون السوري
بطولة : عبد المنعم عم*^**^**^**^*، أيمن رضا










مرسوم عائلي

تأليف : محمود الجعفوري - اخراج : ماهر صليبي - انتاج : Action
بطولة : أيمن زيدان، سلمى المصري، نضال سيجري، شكران مرتجى
فداء كبرى، أحمد علي، شيروان حاجي، أدهم مرشد 
سامية الجزائري، حسام تحسين بك، اندرية سكاف


* ممكن ان يؤجل عرضه لبعد رمضان *








صبايا


تأليف : رنا الحريري - اخراج : ناجي طعمي - انتاج : بانة
بطولة : ديمة بياعة، نسرين طافش، جيني إسبر، ديمة الجندي، كندة حنا
رنا شميس، نبال جزائري، مها المصري، باسم ياخور، فادي صبيح
القنوات العارضة : روتانا خليجية، الدنيا، سورية الأولى









بقعــــة ضـــوء best of

جزء استعادي - اخراج : سامر برقاوي - انتاج : سورية الدولية
بطولة : باسم ياخور، أيمن رضا، فارس الحلو، بسام كوسا، كاريس بشار
قصي خولي، نضال سيجري، أحمد الزين
القنوات العارضة : الدنيا حصرياً









تاتش كوميدي 2

تأليف و اخراج : فراس المغيزيل - انتاج : دراما اكاديمي
بطولة : نضال سيجري، روعة ياسين، اندريه سكاف، مديحة كنيفاتي









حكواتي كافيه

تأليف : لؤي بيرقدار - اخراج : اندريه سكاف - انتاج : شركة رامي
بطولة : نضال سيجري، جرجس جبارة، محمد حداقي، شكران مرتجى









اذاعة فيتامين

تأليف : موفق مسعود - اخراج : شادي العلي - انتاج :
بطولة : نضال سيجري، عبد المنعم عم*^**^**^**^*، أحمد الأحمد، شكران مرتجى
أحمد الزين، ديمة قندلفت
القنوات العارضة : شام، سورية دراما









أعقل المجانين 3

تأليف : عبد الغني حمزة - اخراج : نذير عواد - انتاج : لين
بطولة : نضال سيجري، اندريه سكاف، زهير رمضان، صفاء سطان
لينا حوارنة، قاسم ملحو، علي كريم
القنوات العارضة : سورية دراما، الجديد، المنار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ياي  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
متى لحقو يصوروهم هذول  :SnipeR (83): 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  

يعني في 5 مسلسلات لسلوم حداد .. كيف بدي الحق عليهم .؟؟ 

وبعدين شو هاي القناه سوريا دراما الي جايبه كل شي .. ما بتيجي عنا ..؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> يعني في 5 مسلسلات لسلوم حداد .. كيف بدي الحق عليهم .؟؟ 
> 
> وبعدين شو هاي القناه سوريا دراما الي جايبه كل شي .. ما بتيجي عنا ..؟؟


قناة سورية جديدة متخصصة مشان تلحق على المسلسلات السورية بتبث فضائي وأرضي مكان سوريا الثانية

بس روعة 24 مسلسلات سورية وبالفترة هاي بجيبوا المسلسلات القديمة الحلوة اللي ما انعادت كثير :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

الله اكبر 24 مسلسل سوري 

لعاد كم مسلسل عربي راح ينعرض برمضان 

لازم بصير اسمو شهر المسلسلات 

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## دموع الورد

واااااو

شو هاد كله :SnipeR (30):

----------

